# No two steel given to rabbits (GRAPHIC!)



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Rabbit in the "meat garden" drilled with gzk .72 mm latex active 7 1/2 inches with a 40 inch draw and 3/8 steel. Tapered 23-19 mm. This setup on a gamekeeper John poachers friend takes brains and give the other side a lobotomy. Guys GZK IS AMAZING, TALK TO THE TURK FOR US YOUR OWN SUPPLY IN THE USA!!!

Rabbit









Entry









Exit (peep brain matter in ear)









Meat garden being protected


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He'll be great fried up with some of those fresh veggies. Nice shooting! I totally agree with you on the GZK's. There definitely my favorite bands. Have you tried any other size besides the 72mm?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> He'll be great fried up with some of those fresh veggies. Nice shooting! I totally agree with you on the GZK's. There definitely my favorite bands. Have you tried any other size besides the 72mm?


Sadly, no, if you want I'll pm ya my address and we could work something out?


----------

